# Here is a pic of me and my first target....



## ODgreenwithenvy (Mar 2, 2007)

With my XD .40 tactical.It was the end of January and pretty cold.Th shots with the tape over them were the first ones from 15 yards the other ones were from 10 yards.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Looks like you were having fun shooting. :smt023 
What part of your trigger finger are you using to pull the trigger with?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> Looks like you were having fun shooting. :smt023
> What part of your trigger finger are you using to pull the trigger with?


From the cold pink color of his hands it mighta been his thumb:mrgreen: 
Not bad really for shooting in the cold:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Under them conditions OD I think you done a fine job.


----------



## ODgreenwithenvy (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks guys,I was using the first joint to pull the trigger.I've found out since then to use the pad.I've been practicing dry firing with the pad.Now all I gotta do is get to the range.Using my thumb, lmao that day I just about would have it was cold.


----------

